# Frontosa :D



## jfengler

hey what do you think of my female frontosa


----------



## keamy

*re*



jfengler said:


> hey what do you think of my female frontosa


She is very lovely


----------



## jfengler

cheers for some reason she isnt aggresive


----------



## dmuddle

Maybe because she is juvenile


----------



## jfengler

dmuddle said:


> Maybe because she is juvenile


ok mr know it all lol yeah probably why but i would love it if she ramins non aggressive


----------



## dmuddle

train her haha


----------



## dmuddle

and you should have known that was why she didnt attack other things


----------



## jfengler

dmuddle said:


> and you should have known that was why she didnt attack other things


smartass


----------



## dmuddle

jfengler please watch your language I take offence to it.


----------



## jfengler

queer


----------



## dmuddle

im just doing something you know who did


----------



## Egrant

What size tank? Any tank mates?

I wo uld love to have some for my new 125G but currently have 5 Malawi's and a convict.......(in a 55g going to 125g this weekend)


----------



## dmuddle

There were a few plecos and Bristlenose, a clown loach, a black atter catfish(eel), an awesome silver dollar, there were angelfish and bolivian butterfly rams. and a silver scat


----------



## jfengler

Egrant said:


> What size tank? Any tank mates?
> 
> I wo uld love to have some for my new 125G but currently have 5 Malawi's and a convict.......(in a 55g going to 125g this weekend)


black ater cat, leopard pleco, albino pleco, gold pleco, 4 bristlenoses, 1 chocolate doradid, clown loach, ghost knifefish, silver scat, demasoni, cobalt zebra, red zebra, maigano, theres a good variety


----------



## dmuddle

forgot the black ghost


----------



## Egrant

I was not aware i would be able to mixh the ghost knives with cichlids......

I am might try and put the 6 giant danios i have in the tank as well. I was told they are fast enough and the tank is big enough....


----------



## jfengler

alot of people say u cant hold certain fish together, my big tank i have african cichlids, brackish and a tropical, they live quite peacefully, another tank i have 2 crayfish living with electric yellows, they dont harm them, next i might try american cichlid with an african just to prove a point


----------



## dmuddle

haha that would be great josh


----------



## jfengler

yeah


----------

